#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Waarom laat je je DJ gear stelen?

## geenstijl21

Ik begin steeds minder medelijden te krijgen richting de bedrijven die hun Pioneer spulletjes niet meer terug krijgen. 

HOE VAAK MOET EEN PIONEER SET NOG GESTOLEN WORDEN WIL HET TOT VERHUREND NEDERLAND DOOR DRINGEN!

Bedenk goed dat je vaak factor 4 van het gestolen bedrag moet opzetten voordat je weer het netto geinvesteerde bedrag terug hebt. Gebruik de cd spelers en mixers voor eigen producties en verhuur ze alleen aan vaste klanten. Rijbewijs/paspoort/kentekens/blauwe ogen allemaal niets waard! Ik verkoop liever 10x nee dan 1x gestolen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik begin steeds minder medelijden te krijgen richting de bedrijven die hun Pioneer spulletjes niet meer terug krijgen. 
> 
> HOE VAAK MOET EEN PIONEER SET NOG GESTOLEN WORDEN WIL HET TOT VERHUREND NEDERLAND DOOR DRINGEN!



Kan wel zijn, bij mij krijgt een vreemde niets mee, maar mensen horen gewoon netjes het spul terug te brengen. En ja sommige zijn wat laks, maar de meeste niet. 

We gaan steeds meer normaal vinden dat we in een land wonen waar alles omgedraaid word. (Pas op met een inbreker want als je hem van de trap af duwt, klaagt hij je aan voor mishandeling.  :Confused: )

----------


## hardstyle

Ik ben zelf van mening dat je sowiezo nederlandse papieren moet achterlaten en geen buitenlandse.
Dit geeft voor mij al meteen mijn bedenkingen.
Ook alleen aan bekende klanten dingen meegeven, waarvan je zeker bent dat je iets aan durft toe te vertrouwen.

----------


## tha_dj

> Ik ben zelf van mening dat je sowiezo nederlandse papieren moet achterlaten en geen buitenlandse.
> Dit geeft voor mij al meteen mijn bedenkingen.
> Ook alleen aan bekende klanten dingen meegeven, waarvan je zeker bent dat je iets aan durft toe te vertrouwen.



 
Ja en dan zelfs kan het fout gaan !!!

Maar goed, risico kun je incalculeren, en hoeveel jij als bedrijf wilt/kunt  hebben moet je ook zelf beslissen.
Maar een aantal regels en protocollen zijn wel handig voor intern binnen een bedrijf.

Maar dat er VEEL pioneer spul verdwijnt voor weinig, dat staat vast.
Wij hebben gelukkig de cdj-1000's als service artikel bij een complete set.

----------


## jaksev

Dat heeft geen zin. Papieren inleveren... bedrijfje hier in de buurt is ook hun DJ-setje kwijt.

De politie kan werkelijk NIETS doen, hij zegt dat het gestolen is uit zijn wagen....dus de politie of de rechtsbijstand kan niets...

Daar sta je dus mooi te kijken....ik wist het wel als dat mijn pioneer setje was....dan ging ik even bij die gast langs...

mensen moeten van ander mans hard verdiende centen afblijven. en in nederland mag je inderdaad geen eigen rechter spelen. Want als je zo`n kerel even aanpakt omdat hij jou spullen heeft gejat, dan ben je de zak.

----------


## geenstijl21

Klein voorbeeldje: vriend van mij heeft een tankstation en in de loop van 5 jaar heeft hij dit in zijn kluis liggen: 

- rond de 40 rijbewijzen
- 5 paspoorten
- 2 trouwringen
- 8 autosleutels

Politie doet niks...

----------


## speakertech

Je zou de waarde van de spullen kunnen verminderen, door er duidelijk zichtbaar op de bovenkant met bijv een soldeerbout, of door iemand met een echte graveermachine, de bedrijfsnaam in te graveren. De doorverkoop wordt dan al een stuk minder aantrekkelijk en het spul blijft altijd herkenbaar, beter als wanneer door de dieven de serienummers veminkt worden.
Het graveren moet wel op een moeilijk te vervangen deel van de kast gedaan worden. Een klepje vervangen is te eenvoudig.

Overigens heb ik in een aantal apparaten aan de binnenzijde een sticker geplakt met de mededeling: Indien deze sticker aanwezig dan betreft het een gestolen apparaat. Bel svp tel.........
Mocht het bij een serieuze reparateur terechtkomen, heb je kans dat je spullen ooit eens terecht komen. Het kan lang duren en je eigendommen dan terugkrijgen is een ander verhaal, maar daar heb ik al eens over geschreven.
Speakertech

----------


## showband

> HOE VAAK MOET EEN PIONEER SET NOG GESTOLEN WORDEN WIL HET TOT VERHUREND NEDERLAND DOOR DRINGEN!



dank U. Zo tijdens het kerstweekend even de oplossing voor het gestolen pioneerprobleem.

Gewoon niet meer zo maar verhuren.

Dat niemand daar eerder opgekomen is.  :EEK!: 

Kun je niet bij de PVV? Daar zijn ze nogal dol op briljante oplossingenverzinners.

----------


## MusicXtra

Alleen maar verhuren aan bekende klanten is inderdaad wel DE oplossing, ik verbaas me er iig over hoe verdacht vaak de omstandigheden achteraf bleken te zijn wanneer er weer eens een set gestolen is.
Overigens is er een paar maanden geleden in de Powerzone gewoon een complete set gestolen terwijl die nog in booth stond. Mensen zijn kennelijk gewoon naar binnen gelopen, hebben de boel netjes losgekoppeld en zijn ermee weggelopen terwijl de schoonmakers in het pand bezig waren. :EEK!:

----------


## RenéE

Hhet gebeurt schijnbaar zelfs tíjdens evenementen dat dj's of companions tijdens hun laatste plaat stiekempjes een CDJ afkoppelen, deze in een van hun UDG tasjes frotten en er dan vandoor gaan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hhet gebeurt schijnbaar zelfs tíjdens evenementen dat dj's of companions tijdens hun laatste plaat stiekempjes een CDJ afkoppelen, deze in een van hun UDG tasjes frotten en er dan vandoor gaan.



Dat is toch gewoon serieus waanzin. Welk boekingsbureau heeft dan het lef om zo'n figuur op een klus neer te zetten?

Ik ben zelf van mening dat de 'kleine' DJ's die voor de hobby draaien niet gelijk een Pioneer 1000/800 of een 2000 setje in de handen gedrukt moeten krijgen 'omdat Armin er ook mee draait'. Tuurlijk zal het een bak geld opleveren als je ze zo verhuurt, maar je verhuurt toch ook geen 3-ton bakwagen aan iemand die gisteren zijn rijbewijs heeft gehaald?

----------


## Roelande

> Hhet gebeurt schijnbaar zelfs tíjdens evenementen dat dj's of companions tijdens hun laatste plaat stiekempjes een CDJ afkoppelen, deze in een van hun UDG tasjes frotten en er dan vandoor gaan.



en niet alleen met cdj's of djm's:

twee jaar geleden meegemaakt dat 2 versterkers doodleuk uit het rack geschroefd waren en meegenomen, net na het einde van de fuif in het jeugdhuis.

Ge moet maar durven  :Smile: 


De cdj 2000 (en waarschijnlijk djm 2000 ook) heeft een Kensington slot dus het stelen op evenementen kan je hiermee dus wel oplossen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

dat verhaal van die UDG tasjes hier ook al meegemaakt met n cdj-1000, lang geleden....

aan het einde van n set van n dj, ineens cdj-1000 weg. niemand wist iets.
camera bewaking nog nagekeken, maar nee, helaas, nergens iets te zien.
en er waren alleen maar djs op het podium geweest (of jongetjes die daarbij waren...),

helaas het gebeurd dus echt!!!

----------


## ralph

> Hhet gebeurt schijnbaar zelfs tíjdens evenementen dat dj's of companions tijdens hun laatste plaat stiekempjes een CDJ afkoppelen, deze in een van hun UDG tasjes frotten en er dan vandoor gaan.



WTF zijn companions?

----------


## RenéE

Hmm wacht companion is Engels, in het Nederlands is het compagnon....ofwel 'metgezel', 'vennoot'. Waarmee ik eigenlijk de vriendjes bedoel die vaak mee komen om op het podium te staan, gratis te zuipen en(/of :Stick Out Tongue: ) soms de auto te rijden.

----------


## Gast1401081

in nederland bekent als Kompaan, maar dat vooral in minder positieve zin.

----------


## geenstijl21

> dank U. Zo tijdens het kerstweekend even de oplossing voor het gestolen pioneerprobleem.
> 
> Gewoon niet meer zo maar verhuren.
> 
> Dat niemand daar eerder opgekomen is. 
> 
> Kun je niet bij de PVV? Daar zijn ze nogal dol op briljante oplossingenverzinners.



Beetje zieke vorm om de PVV hierbij te halen en die vergelijking te trekken, slechte Kerst gehad? Ik zou zorgen voor een opbouwend idee: GPS chips worden vaak in dure mengtafels ingebouwd, ze zitten momenteel in mijn Pioneer gear....

----------


## hardstyle

Is er ooit al hier iemand mee verder gekomen, dat je gps chips in je dj gear hebt gestopt?

----------


## geenstijl21

Het grootste nadeel uit mijn gekozen systeem is dat 1x per dag een signaal wordt verzonden met de coordinaten, tussen 5 en 10m nauwkeurig. En dit voor 4 jaar lang...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Beetje zieke vorm om de PVV hierbij te halen en die vergelijking te trekken, slechte Kerst gehad? Ik zou zorgen voor een opbouwend idee: GPS chips worden vaak in dure mengtafels ingebouwd, ze zitten momenteel in mijn Pioneer gear....



En ze dan toch maar klakkeloos aan iedereen meegeven die denkt een DJ te zijn en dus maar een berg Pioneers nodig hebt?

Dan zijn die GPS chips of merktekens nog steeds alleen maar schadebeperking.

Iemand al op het idee gekomen om voortaan de flightcases maar van gewapend beton te maken en met een groot hangslot aan de vloer te ankeren?  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Dan zijn die GPS chips of merktekens nog steeds alleen maar schadebeperking.



En als je die aanwezigheid van die chip nou bij verhuur meld, op de spullen zelf vermeld (sticker oid) of op een of andere manier de huurder en/of DJ op de hoogte stelt?
Zou dat een preventieve werking hebben?

----------


## mrVazil

integendeel, lijkt me dat dat dan onmiddelijk na diefstal verwijderd wordt, en dan krijg je een signaal uit een vuilbak ergens langs de weg

----------


## stainz

> integendeel, lijkt me dat dat dan onmiddelijk na diefstal verwijderd wordt, en dan krijg je een signaal uit een vuilbak ergens langs de weg



Dit soort dingen blijven helaas altijd gebeuren, die kensington sloten zijn natuurlijk wel een goede. Je zou ze dan zelf altijd moeten bezorgen op locatie en ze meteen plaatsen en vergrendelen.

offtopic:
soortgelijke GPS-units hoorde ik ooit eens iemand gekscherend roepen:
die moet je er vanaf slopen en dan in een wagon van een internationale goederentrein mikken (wie weet waar dat dan uit komt).

----------


## Rolandino

> Alleen maar verhuren aan bekende klanten is inderdaad wel DE oplossing, ik verbaas me er iig over hoe verdacht vaak de omstandigheden achteraf bleken te zijn wanneer er weer eens een set gestolen is.
> Overigens is er een paar maanden geleden in de Powerzone gewoon een complete set gestolen terwijl die nog in booth stond. Mensen zijn kennelijk gewoon naar binnen gelopen, hebben de boel netjes losgekoppeld en zijn ermee weggelopen terwijl de schoonmakers in het pand bezig waren.



Is deze zaak nog open ???  Ik hoorde gisteren dat hij gesloten was wegens omstandigheden. 

Zit Pim er  nog steeds in ?

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Verhuren blijft altijd een probleem, welke maatregelen je ook treft, het zal nooit goed genoeg zijn om de actieve leden van het dievengilde ervan te weerhouden om "eigendommen tijdelijk van eigenaar te laten verwisselen". 

Verhuren aan bekenden is ook niet altijd de oplossing om dit fenomeen te bestrijden.Het dempt dit effect misschien een beetje maar ook dan gaan er zaken mis.

Buiten de nodige gegevens die ik van de hurende partij heb, de overeenkomst en de contant vooraf betaalde borg (die overigens absoluut niet opweegt tegen diefstal) probeer ik de spullen altijd zelf te brengen (voor zover mogelijk), aan te sluiten en zelf weer op te halen, voordat het feestje is afgelopen...en zelfs dat voorkomt niet dat er nog dingen verdwijnen.

Enige tijd geleden nog een nagelnieuwe monitor die doodleuk afgekoppelt was en foetsie...notabene toen ik de cases uit de bus aan het halen was.

kan me voorstellen dat "dan-maar-niet-verhuren" geen optie is, zeker niet voor VERHUUR-bedrijven :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is deze zaak nog open ???  Ik hoorde gisteren dat hij gesloten was wegens omstandigheden. 
> 
> Zit Pim er  nog steeds in ?



Tent is gesloten omdat de vergunning niet verlengt werd omdat het bestemmingsplan gewijzigd is van het hele gebied. Er komen appartementen en kantoren en daar past geen club als de Powerzone.

----------


## Rolandino

Ok dan. ok toevallig dat ik dat van de week hoorde. Ben er lang niet meer geweest ( alleen in het begin ).

Had het er toevallig met iemand over en toen ik thuiskwam las ik je berichtje.

Maar goed even weer op het topic :

Wij laten onze spullen niet weghalen. Het overkomt je.

En als je dat risico niet wilt lopen moet je geen verhuur gaan doen.

Deze sector is altijd diefstal gevoelig hoe je het ook aanpakt.

Als je de nieuwaarde van het gehuurde aan borg vraagt lopen de klanten ook weg.

Om aan vaste klanten te verhuren verdien je niets meer op lang termijn.

Mijn vaste klanten kopen bij me omdat op lang termijn huren te duur is het ene kopen ze en een klein deel wat niet wekelijks nodig is  huren ze in.

Ik probeer zelf ook de meeste verhuurklussen zelf te doen zodat je alles in controle hebt ( wat ook gebeurt dat dat juist ook niet altijd is ) 

Heb al een paar x meegemaakt op de grotere feesten dat na een set van een van de Dj 's bij de set iets weg is ( van reserve naald tot komplete CD of mixer of  monitor ) 

In de verhuur ben je altijd afhankelijk van de eerlijkheid van je klanten. Gelukkig zijn de meeste wel betrouwbaar.

Heb je geen vertrouwen meer in je klanten kun je beter stoppen.

Maar moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat juist dat vertrouwen in het algemeen minder wordt.

----------


## hardstyle

Misschien ook voor sommigen een goede optie voor klanten die veel huren, een huur-koop contract :Cool:

----------


## JohanH

Welk product gebruik je hier voor ? Want ik ben al een tijd op zoek naar zo iets.





> Het grootste nadeel uit mijn gekozen systeem is dat 1x per dag een signaal wordt verzonden met de coordinaten, tussen 5 en 10m nauwkeurig. En dit voor 4 jaar lang...

----------


## geenstijl21

> Welk product gebruik je hier voor ? Want ik ben al een tijd op zoek naar zo iets.



iTray GPS Data Long Logger, gekocht bij de SpywebShop. Half jaar geleden gekocht maar kan het niet terug vinden.

----------


## mhsounds

> iTray GPS Data Long Logger, gekocht bij de SpywebShop. Half jaar geleden gekocht maar kan het niet terug vinden.



Die GPS logger?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

> iTray GPS Data Long Logger, gekocht bij de SpywebShop. Half jaar geleden gekocht maar kan het niet terug vinden.



Dus werkt dat systeem ook niet !

----------


## mhsounds

Waarschijnlijk kan hij het niet vinden op de spywebshop  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rolandino

Dat kan ook.

----------


## showband

ik gebruik tijdens kussen een track-jack.

TrackJack: GPS Track & Trace volgsystemen

korte batterijduur dat wel. het is echt een ding wat je even in een kist gooit voor als je die niet in het zicht kan laten staan.

----------


## renevanh

> ik gebruik tijdens *kussen*



  :EEK!: 


Sorry...

----------


## @lex

> iTray GPS Data Long Logger, gekocht bij de SpywebShop. Half jaar geleden gekocht maar kan het niet terug vinden.



Ehm, volgens mij is een datalogger alleen te gebruiken om later de logs uit te kunnen lezen om te zien waar iets geweest is. Handig om je vermoedelijk vreemdgaande vrouw te betrappen, misbruik van de zakelijke auto na te gaan, etc... Maar niet om je gestolen goederen terug te vinden.

Ik heb een voertuigvolgsysteem in mijn auto laten inbouwen. Zodra het alarm afgaat krijg ik telefoon van de centrale. Als de auto gaat bewegen voordat ik het kan controleren wordt deze door de centrale gevolgd. Door dit systeem kan ik 's nachts weer slapen. Maar het is veel te duur voor je Pioneer spelertjes en het heeft een grotere accu nodig dan de accu van een GSM.

@lex

----------


## Roeltej

Daarnaast zit je nog met het hele 'te goede trouw' verhaal.
In het kort, als ik een gestolen cd speler overkoop, waarbij ik niet kon vermoeden dat deze gestolen is (bv extreem lage prijs), is deze van mij.

----------


## Rolandino

Er worden hedendaags genoeg Piosets aangeboden tegen absurde prijzen vanaf 1000 euro ( en het mooiste allemaal vanuit Amsterdam en engelstalig sprekende / schrijvende mensen.

Als je reageert moet je geld storten via een trustfonds van ebay ( terwijl de advertentie op marktplaats staat )  En er is geen mogelijkheid om het af te halen tegen kontante betaling.

Heb hier al melding tegen gedaan bij Marktplaats en de lokale politie maar die doen er blijkbaar niets mee !

----------


## tha_dj

Nee, Marktplaats doet er NIKS mee !!! Die willen geen werk hebben van de site. Heb ook al een aantal meldingen gedaan van oplichterij, maar je hoort er nooit meer wat van en de personen zijn nog steeds actief.
En plaatselijk Politie, die ook.......die hebben al genoeg te schrijven. :Cool:

----------


## Roeltej

Bij dat soort meuk 'weet' je gewoon dat het gestolen/niet fris spul is... maar er zullen er genoeg intrappen, blijven Nederlanders toch  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zelfde met die chinese electronicashops die prijzen dik onder inkoop aanbieden... en de nigerianen die alles wel opkopen.

----------


## renevanh

> Als je reageert moet je geld storten via een trustfonds van ebay ( terwijl de advertentie op marktplaats staat )  En er is geen mogelijkheid om het af te halen tegen kontante betaling.



Marktplaats is eigendom van Ebay, dus dat is nog een beetje te volgen. Alleen is dat trustfonds zo'n vaag verhaal, dat moet makkelijk te misbruiken zijn.

----------

